# job interview::YAAAY



## TIERAsta (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok girls...  oh, and boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next Wednesday I have an interview for a local makeup/hair studio.  I'm SO excited!!  The studio also sponsors it's own line of cosmetics/tools geared for brides.  Check it out:

www.dorysfoltin.com

www.maleana.com

Any tips or suggestions??

Thanks, and have a MACnificent day!!

aloha, TIERA.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 14, 2007)

Update, if anyone cares...

My interview was yesterday.  It went great.  It was the first time I met the artist and went in to the studio, and it was gorgeous: cute, chic, professional, all of that rolled into one!!

And the cosmetics line is gorgeous.  You should be able to order online soon!!

I hope I get the job, I should hear soon *crossing my fingers*

aloha, TIERA.


----------



## rawr_its_jax (Jun 14, 2007)

good luck


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck on getting the position!


----------



## Moppit (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck and be sure to let us know the outcome.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 15, 2007)

*i got it!!*  i got the offer letter yesterday & i got it... i'm so excited!!  i start on tuesday!!  i just have to do the tax paperwork & sign a confidentiality agreement.

be sure to check us out


thanks for all your support, i really appreciate it!!

aloha, TIERA.


----------



## Moppit (Jun 16, 2007)

Yay!!!  I am very happy for you.


----------



## rawr_its_jax (Jun 18, 2007)

congrats


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

yay! congrats!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 19, 2007)

ah so happy 4 u. congrats!


----------

